# Grocery OPU Affecting Regular OPU productivity



## Nick871 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hey everyone! There is something I've noticed with grocery OPU batches affecting the productivity of normal OPU batches. Is this a known issue?

My OPU productivity so far today was 67 until I did my first grocery batch of the day and it dropped to 26. There are also days I am strictly in grocery the whole time, and when I check MPM later in the day it will say I picked a few regular OPU units with extremely low productivity.

I'm afraid to get coached if this persists. Who should I talk to about this? My TL? Or even ETL?


----------



## YugTegrat (Feb 9, 2021)

There's some overlap between Fresh Grocery and regular OPU. I noticed a while back when all I had done for the day was Fresh Grocery, but somehow I had 3 units picked under regular OPU and an abysmal pick productivity. It's probably calculating productivity for those few units picked based on the amount of time you spent in the Fresh Grocery batch, so you end up with 1-2 units picked in 15 minutes under regular OPU.

Mostly likely it's because INFing all the cooler/freezer items in an order flags it as regular OPU instead of Fresh Grocery afterward.


----------



## JiJi (Feb 9, 2021)

Some grocery items count towards regular OPU. I've had baby food in my grocery batches, even though those are regular OPU.


----------



## SuperTarget (Feb 9, 2021)

It’s a known issue. I think they mentioned it in the February monthly planner so my understanding is it was something they are looking to address sometime this month or early next month if it ends up being late. But yeah they are aware of the issue.


----------



## Nick871 (Feb 9, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> It’s a known issue. I think they mentioned it in the February monthly planner so my understanding is it was something they are looking to address sometime this month or early next month if it ends up being late. But yeah they are aware of the issue.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## Dream Baby (Feb 10, 2021)

Considering the regular and grocery OPUs are already separated they should be  tracked individually.

The problem at my store is grocery items are sometimes buried in the pallets in the freezer and coolers.

PS I work in the grocery.


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 10, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> Considering the regular and grocery OPUs are already separated they should be tracked individually.



They are. There's just a known bug because some non-market items will fall into grocery batches. Some of those are being recorded in MPM as having been picked as part of a regular batch. That's skewing the metrics.

It's really not a huge deal. Greenfield is tracking everything properly.


----------

